# Patriot Dawn by Max Velocity



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

Has anyone else read this great book? I got a copy for Christmas and have to say at first it sounded extreme but then I thought that it wouldn't surprise me if our government pulled the same stuff. Anyways here is a link to the book.

http://www.amazon.com/Patriot-Dawn-...8&qid=1392614186&sr=1-1&keywords=max+velocity

Description by Amazon:



> The United States has descended into Civil War. The storm was rising for some time, a Resistance in the hearts of American Patriots to the strangulation of liberty by creeping authoritarianism. The scene was set. It just took a little push. A terrorist attack on the United States leads to war with Iran, followed by collapse, as the economy goes over the cliff. The final blow is a widespread opportunistic Chinese cyber attack, taking down the North American Power Grid. From the ashes, the Regime emerges. Liberty is dead. What remains of the United States of America is polarized. The Resistance Rises. Jack Berenger is a former Army Ranger Captain, living in northern Virginia with his family. Following the collapse, they fall foul of Regime violence and evacuate to the farm of an old Army friend. Jack is recruited into the resistance, to train the fledgling forces in the Shenandoah Valley. The fight begins. Live Hard, Die Free. Resist.


The book in and of itself is a fast read (394 pages). The one major point of this book that I like is the attention to detail. Magazines are not called clips and the like. It starts out with a major terrorist attack on Washington D.C. The government uses this as a stepping stone to pretty much burn the constitution imprison all non liberals. In the end the resistance gains steam and leads to a second Civil War. I don't want to give it all away in this so if you want to learn more you will have to get a copy for yourself.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

You might get some participation if you wrote a book review. Or are you just pushing book sales.


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

Not really pushing book sales but I posted that after going without sleep for about 36 hours so. I am in the process of writing a review for it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I look forward tp it.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

A book review would be nice


----------

